

Show HN: BrandKoop – Discover the brand personality of your website - geo77
http://beta.brandkoop.com

======
pixellab
Very cool! I just ran my site through it
[http://beta.brandkoop.com/instantProfiler/result/M4muX7r8Atm...](http://beta.brandkoop.com/instantProfiler/result/M4muX7r8Atmn4ciD4)

I do wish it gave me some prompts to do something actionable. Like, "Hey,
looks like you could be a little more sophisticated. Why not try..." Or ways
to change the balance of my "Website Values" if I want or need to. Your site
gives interesting insight nonetheless — I like it.

~~~
iamflimflam1
Definitely agree - would be nice to see why some things score highly.

[http://beta.brandkoop.com/instantProfiler/result/2nawF7XDTLu...](http://beta.brandkoop.com/instantProfiler/result/2nawF7XDTLu2E2Pbc)

Apparently I'm very sincere - but I was kind of hoping for a bit more
competence.

~~~
geo77
stay tuned. Step 1-give you the profile (done) Step 2-give you the tools to
analyze the results and adjust your brand personality (coming soon). BTW sign
up for the Full Profiler to get much more info and analysis, plus add your
Twitter account to get analyzed. It's free, too!

~~~
iamflimflam1
Looks great - might be good to support multiple twitter accounts, I have my
own @MrBananas along with the one for the website @noduleio.

------
minimaxir
The profiles are just throwing out random numbers without any rhyme or reason.

~~~
waitingkuo
Author here. We first crawl some pages and then used sentimental analysis like
process to analyze these pages. Instead of sentiment dictionary, we built our
own Branding dictionary. The result (radar chart and the bar chart) is based
on the text used in the site. Thank you for the interest.

